# Where to get movies online?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in withdrawal here in Spain from getting my movie fix. Since I was a kid I've gone to the movies regularly, and I've been renting and buying movies since BETA and VHS were neck-in-neck in competition.  I can't find a good rental store here in Malaga or a nearby English movie theatre. So online is my only option. I've never watched movies online, other than Netflix, but that has a very limited selection. I know there are tons of free online sites for streaming and downloading, but I also know I can pick up serious viruses from these sites. So I'm hoping you guys help me out here by recommending free or cheap movie sites that are safe. I'm not really into TV shows - just mainstream movies. 

So I'll throw that wish into the Expat Forum Wishing Well.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site and use utorrent.

People say it is illegal but no one has really ever been prosecuted. The worst kept secret ever


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxd said:


> Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site and use utorrent.
> 
> People say it is illegal but no one has really ever been prosecuted. The worst kept secret ever


 unless the law has changed very recently it's still legal in Spain to download 'pirates' for your personal use

there has been lots of discussion about changing the law, but afaik they haven't yet done so


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

AllHeart said:


> I'm in withdrawal here in Spain from getting my movie fix. Since I was a kid I've gone to the movies regularly, and I've been renting and buying movies since BETA and VHS were neck-in-neck in competition.  I can't find a good rental store here in Malaga or a nearby English movie theatre. So online is my only option. I've never watched movies online, other than Netflix, but that has a very limited selection. I know there are tons of free online sites for streaming and downloading, but I also know I can pick up serious viruses from these sites. So I'm hoping you guys help me out here by recommending free or cheap movie sites that are safe. I'm not really into TV shows - just mainstream movies.
> 
> So I'll throw that wish into the Expat Forum Wishing Well.... :fingerscrossed:


As has been pointed out.Type the name of the film,next to it Torrent and do a search and if it's out there you will find it.Look for one with the most peers as you will get better downloads.As for viruses there is always a risk but a good anti virus should cover your back.Although it's not always 100percent guaranteed.Best of luck with your search.SB.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try http://kickass.so/movies/ - very few viruses on here and when there are people say it has a virus. As mentioned above it still isn't illegal to download a movie or other programmes but it is illegal to upload them although to my knowledge nobody has ever been prosecuted. You will also need a torrent client such as BitTorrent 7.9.2. Install your torrent client first, then go to a download site such as kickass. Once you choose a movie you click on download and it will appear in your torrent client and you can then watch it's progress as it downloads depending on your internet speed. If you want to watch them on your TV you can use a USB memory stick. You transfer the movie to the memory stick and plug into a USB port. If your TV does not support this, buy a cheap DVD player with a USB port and that will work fine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I use 
Series.ly | Tu televisión social (Which maybe invitation only)
Ororo.tv â€“ Un metodo innovador para hablar ingles (which has a limit of an hour a day for non subscribers, but I don't mind that. It's easy to use and is good quality)
And I also use Youtube, which most people don't like as films are often uploaded in parts, but I like that. Here's a Bill Nighy film




This is England (completely different!!)




Margaret Thatcher - The Iron Lady


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I asked a similar question not long ago, someone posted a link that was great but unfortunately I lost it and haven't seen the link posted again. If the wii u keeps it's browsing history then maybe I can find it. I must check.

No torrents needed here though but they are pop up and ad riddled and most definitely do not download any player that you see.
Putlocker - Watch Movies Online for Free
OnlineMovies.Pro - Watch Movies Online Free Full HD

If you are up for a bit of a faff you can download XBMC


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In Spain, it is usually best to download stuff and watch at your leisure since so many people have slow or unreliable download speeds and XBMC, for example, using FilmOn, can, at times, be a nightmare to watch especially if many people are using it at the same time. When we lost UK terrestrial tv it didn't bother us in the least since we usually recorded anything we wanted to watch for later - a four year old tends to restrict our available viewing times coupled with living in Spain and usually outside!! So any programmes we might have watched before we simply download and watch later. Another option is getting a SKY + HD box and an account and using a router you can watch pretty much what you want but sometimes a few minutes late...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Try http://kickass.so/movies/ - very few viruses on here and when there are people say it has a virus. As mentioned above it still isn't illegal to download a movie or other programmes but it is illegal to upload them although to my knowledge nobody has ever been prosecuted. You will also need a torrent client such as BitTorrent 7.9.2. Install your torrent client first, then go to a download site such as kickass. Once you choose a movie you click on download and it will appear in your torrent client and you can then watch it's progress as it downloads depending on your internet speed. If you want to watch them on your TV you can use a USB memory stick. You transfer the movie to the memory stick and plug into a USB port. If your TV does not support this, buy a cheap DVD player with a USB port and that will work fine.


I use this method too, with VUZE as the client. As well as movies I also get the best UK TV series and documentaries. I have never had a virus, I am protected by Kaspersky Pure and I only download user-verified torrents. 

If you use it for movies, make sure the word CAM isn't in the description because that means someone recorded it in the cinema with a camera and the quality will be awful!

It's illegal to upload or host the files, but not to download torrents AFAIK, because you are getting little bits of the file from many different "seeds", rather than downloading a single file.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want pay-to-view movies, Netflix etc aren't available in Spain but Wuaki is.

https://es.wuaki.tv/


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow! I feel like I've won the lottery here with your replies! Thank you, thank you!

My TV and sound system are being delivered this afternoon, and I'm already geared up now with your recommendations. Wow! Wow! Wow!

I didn't know it's legal to download movies in Spain. Cool! Just another life improvement here in Spain. 

As an antivirus, I use Windows Security Essentials. Does that work well in Spain too?

Thrax, the Wifi is indeed a problem in my apartment. If streaming is a problem, I'm going to download. Just before leaving Canada, I worked on my friend's and her husband's computers and laptops. As a thank you, they gifted me a red WD My Passport 1 terabyte external drive!! My IT nerves tingle every time I look at it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> As an antivirus, I use Windows Security Essentials. Does that work well in Spain too?


I think you need something more substantial than this especially if you are downloading. I use Kaspersky: 

http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus

I know many people are happy with free AV software, but I still think you get what you pay for!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You should never use free anti virus as it will never be as up to date against latest threats. Kaspersky is excellent as is Avira pro. Some others tend to be a bit heavy on processor use such as Norton and MacAfee but they all offer good protection.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

> I didn't know it's legal to download movies in Spain


It really isn't though. Neither are any of the stream sites nor many other practices online to get content. Some will say it's a legal grey area but I'm going to bet that companies like Warner, Universal, Sky Sports etc... wont see it the same way.

As for an anti virus I use avast and malwarebytes which are both free and virtually fool proof. The fool of course is me.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> If you want pay-to-view movies, Netflix etc aren't available in Spain but Wuaki is.
> 
> https://es.wuaki.tv/


I get the following message when I log on to the wuaki.tv website 

We are deeply sorry but Wuaki.tv is not available in your country.

Do you have to use it through a proxy? 

I've never felt comfortable about using proxies, torrents, copied CDs, etc. Making a home made tape of the Top 40 on a Sunday evening when I was 12 years old is the most dishonest thing I've ever done :angel:


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Problem with torrents is you are uploading while you are downloading so in theory they could prosecute for that. I don't think they do here and the ISPs are likely to send a warning first.

My preferred solution is this: Unblock-Us - smarter faster VPN with Netflix. It's probably against Netflix terms and conditions but they don't block you.

You can jump around the globe virtually and select any Netflix region to watch.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Helenameva said:


> I get the following message when I log on to the wuaki.tv website
> 
> We are deeply sorry but Wuaki.tv is not available in your country.
> 
> ...


Wuaki is definitely available in Spain - it's a Spanish company! Are you using a proxy already, e.g. to watch UK TV? If so, turn off the VPN and try again.

I admire your conscience, but then I think about all the years I paid for a TV licence in the UK even though I hardly ever watched TV. If they did a pay-per-view service for iPlayer to be available overseas I would use it, but I refuse to get an iPad, which is currently the only option since the BBC did a deal with Apple.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xgarb said:


> Problem with torrents is you are uploading while you are downloading so in theory they could prosecute for that. I don't think they do here and the ISPs are likely to send a warning first.


But you are seeding, not uploading. None of the individual "bits" of the torrent hold copyright metadata so you are not technically breaking the law. Wiki explains it better than I can!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_issues_with_BitTorrent


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Helenameva, you can install hola on your google chrome browser, then change to whatever country you want.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I only use piratebay now, never had a problem.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Piratebay, of course, is the site that is prosecuted the most and is shut down in many countries. Not in Spain though. Yet...


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Try Rainierland | Collection of my favorite TV series | video streaming collection 

You can point and click on the movies available and watch them straight away, also some TV series. All free

Also Watch Movies, TV shows & Sports online instantly | NOW TV has movies in addition to TV programmes.

As for antivirus, I personally use Microsoft's own firewall and Microsoft Essentials anti-virus, both free and updated regularly. I have not had any bother since installing them and I use torrents too; Kickass and Piratebay.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I took your advice here and installed another antivirus - AVG free version. I used this many moons ago and it's awesome. Over the years, I've installed this for many friends who are also really happy with it. In case anyone is interested, here is the link for the free version: http://free.avg.com/ca-en/homepage

This can be installed as I did, on top of Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE). In case anyone is interested in MSE, this is made by Microsoft and is free to everyone with a legal version of Windows, although they don't support prior to or including Vista. Here's the link for MSE: Download Microsoft Security Essentials from Official Microsoft Download Center

AVG picked up four tracking cookies and removed them. My laptop is running a lot faster now. My bestie here in Spain and I have been arguing since I got here about the speed of my laptop. He says there's a problem with my laptop; I say there's a problem with the WiFi. Since it's running faster now, I'm thinking he may be right. So I might just have to say those three sentences that every man I've ever met loves to hear from a woman: "You were right. I was wrong. You win." 

But before I say those three sentences, I'm going to test my laptop to be sure. I'll download Alcalaina's movie - The Iron Lady. That's a movie I've always been meaning to watch. Meryl Streep is my ab-fab, fave actress! Then I'll run the movie with my laptop offline and see if there are problems. If my laptop still freezes, then the problem is the laptop; if my laptop doesn't freeze, then the problem is the WiFi. 

I went out with my family today, so I haven't finished setting up my TV or sound system yet, but will do that tomorrow and watch the movie. Yay!

Thanks again to everyone for all the fantastic links for movies. Yet again, my wish was granted in the wishing well. You guys are ace! :biggrin1:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Download Malwarebytes and Glary Utilities - both free - the first will make certain you have no nasties (and much much better than AVG) and the second will help your laptop run to peak performance...


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Wuaki is definitely available in Spain - it's a Spanish company! Are you using a proxy already, e.g. to watch UK TV? If so, turn off the VPN and try again.
> 
> I admire your conscience, but then I think about all the years I paid for a TV licence in the UK even though I hardly ever watched TV. If they did a pay-per-view service for iPlayer to be available overseas I would use it, but I refuse to get an iPad, which is currently the only option since the BBC did a deal with Apple.


How peculiar, I've tried in three different browsers but still get the same message that Wuaki.tv isn't available from here. I have Hola installed on a couple of the browsers (Firefox and Chrome) but don't use Hola or those browsers generally, just when I want to get my weekly fix of British TV (I'm addicted to The Apprentice).

I'll keep trying to understand what the problem is.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Helenameva said:


> How peculiar, I've tried in three different browsers but still get the same message that Wuaki.tv isn't available from here. I have Hola installed on a couple of the browsers (Firefox and Chrome) but don't use Hola or those browsers generally, just when I want to get my weekly fix of British TV (I'm addicted to The Apprentice).
> 
> I'll keep trying to understand what the problem is.


That will be it then - it's given you a UK IP address so Wuaki thinks you are not in Spain.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> But before I say those three sentences, I'm going to test my laptop to be sure. I'll download Alcalaina's movie - The Iron Lady. That's a movie I've always been meaning to watch. Meryl Streep is my ab-fab, fave actress!


Er - not guilty! I tried to watch this but had to switch off after half an hour. No problem with Meryl Streep's acting abilities - just the character she was playing. :yuck:

Anyway I hope you enjoy it - it won't have so many bad memories for you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Er - not guilty! I tried to watch this but had to switch off after half an hour. No problem with Meryl Streep's acting abilities - just the character she was playing. :yuck:
> 
> Anyway I hope you enjoy it - it won't have so many bad memories for you!


No, it was a link I gave. I'm not a Meryl Streep fan as I think she plays "Streep" in all her serious films. I like her better in comedies. I have to say though I completely forgot who the actress was watching the first 45 mins of the Iron Lady. As the older Thatcher she's very good. I will keep on with it, even though as I've said on the forum before, she was the main reason I left the UK! (can't say I'm unhappy at that decision though )


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> If you want pay-to-view movies, Netflix etc aren't available in Spain but Wuaki is.
> 
> https://es.wuaki.tv/


If you have a UK Netflix account, install https://hola.org/ and you will be able to log on.

To download you need a pretty good download speed or maybe leave your computer on all night and download while you sleep.

I use Torch Web Browser - Your All in One Internet Browser when downloading as it has a very good download manager built in.

I just watched 'The Giver' with Meryl Streep The Giver (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia well worth watching.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK all you VPN users, a question for you. In our household we have various computers and devices all using the same router. Is it possible to use Hola on a tablet to get a proxy IP address just for that tablet, without affecting everything else on the network?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it was a link I gave. I'm not a Meryl Streep fan as I think she plays "Streep" in all her serious films. I like her better in comedies.


I agree - I thought she was brilliant in The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

The best for is piratebay because other users post in the comment section how the torrent was. 

a 10
v 10
m 7

That means audio was 10/10 visual was 10/10 and the movie for them was 7/10 . The comments are quite juvenile, sort of like youtube but the feedback is gold on whether deciding to download a film or now. I never bother with a virus check for movies because of the feedback from other users. Good torrents with good comments never have viruses.

Also use IMDb - Movies, TV and Celebrities - IMDb to see if the movie has a good score or not before downloading.

?Torrent® (uTorrent) - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client seems to be the best torrent app.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I agree - I thought she was brilliant in The Devil Wears Prada.


Exactly, although I don't think I've ever seen the whole thing. I'll have to look for it to watch it this weekend.
Talking of good films, I saw "The impossible" on Divinity a few days ago. It's about a Spanish family who survived the tsunami in 2004. I didn't see it when it came out as it didn't seem like my kind of film. I'm glad I didn't see it then as I'd have trashed it as a film with great special effects, but little credibility as a story. 
On Divinity they showed an interview with Maria, the mother, who detailed the whole experience, in fact it might be the extended version of the film. The film couldn't have a different name. A family with five members (3 children under 10) who were split up when the tsunami hit,
all survived and found each other again. Impossible - but true!
Here's an interview with her if anyone's interested. I love the way she speaks about her experiences.
Charla íntegra con María Belón


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Afdah.com has loads of films. It's a streaming site so might depend on your connection and occasionally it won't play a film but it's another option. I've seen lots on there.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought The Impossible was a great film and, of course, based on a very true story. The effects are extraordinary yet you leave the film without thinking about the effects, just about the family.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> OK all you VPN users, a question for you. In our household we have various computers and devices all using the same router. Is it possible to use Hola on a tablet to get a proxy IP address just for that tablet, without affecting everything else on the network?


Yes it runs of the devices browser.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

*Pesky Wesky & Alcalaina*, sorry for getting mixed up as to who posted The Iron Lady. I get easily confused. :confused2: 

*Bob_Bob*, I absolutely adored The Giver. To me, it was a commentary about a world on psychiatric drugs. It was a tough message, especially about the babies.



thrax said:


> Download Malwarebytes and Glary Utilities - both free - the first will make certain you have no nasties (and much much better than AVG) and the second will help your laptop run to peak performance...


 Thanks for the suggestions, Thrax. But I'm thinking that I have reformat my computer. As Stevesainty was saying, I've rarely had problems with just running the Windows firewall and Essentials. With AVG on board, I'm still having problems. So I'm thinking on investing a day in reformatting. I can't stand reformatting, but I can't stand even more how my computer is weirding out on me. I have yet to run it offline for a movie, as my system isn't set up yet, but I don't think the problem is the WiFi. I think it's confused about being in Spain when it's set up to run in Canada. Or perhaps I'm projecting onto my computer?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Thrax. But I'm thinking that I have reformat my computer. As Stevesainty was saying, I've rarely had problems with just running the Windows firewall and Essentials. With AVG on board, I'm still having problems. So I'm thinking on investing a day in reformatting. I can't stand reformatting, but I can't stand even more how my computer is weirding out on me. I have yet to run it offline for a movie, as my system isn't set up yet, but I don't think the problem is the WiFi. I think it's confused about being in Spain when it's set up to run in Canada. Or perhaps I'm projecting onto my computer?


For what it's worth, I was told at a computer shop (APP, if anyone is interested) that all those free online anti-virus apps are little more than stop-gap measures and they can really slow down your computer. They said that it was worth paying a little money and buying an anti-virus program. The one they recommend is Kaspersky Anti-Virus. Here it is one at Amazon.es - it's only 26.78€ for three computers for a year, which I think is super cheap and definitely worth it. If you only have one computer it is more expensive- here it is at 20.41€, but it's still not outrageous. I got viruses multiple times while running AVG and malwarebytes, and they also really slowed my computer down. I finally got fed up and headed to APP and they recommended Kaspersky. Since then I've had no problems at all.

If you really want to de-bug your computer you might try leaving it with a professional at a computer place to do it. It's probably much cheaper than you'd expect, because services really are cheap here compared to what you're used to paying back home. I've been very happy with APP - there are lots of them in Malaga so you might give them a try. Google them to find one near you. (I sound like an ad, but really, I'm not! Just a satisfied customer!)


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, Thrax. But I'm thinking that I have reformat my computer. As Stevesainty was saying, I've rarely had problems with just running the Windows firewall and Essentials. With AVG on board, I'm still having problems. So I'm thinking on investing a day in reformatting. I can't stand reformatting, but I can't stand even more how my computer is weirding out on me. I have yet to run it offline for a movie, as my system isn't set up yet, but I don't think the problem is the WiFi. I think it's confused about being in Spain when it's set up to run in Canada. Or perhaps I'm projecting onto my computer?  [/QUOTE]

Another company I can recommend is .pccoste.es who also have branches all over Spain.Also don't know what HD's you have in your rig but certainly would recommend an SSD drive or putting two hard drives in and running them in raid zero.You will certainly see a difference in speed.As for anti virus at the end of the day it's down to personal preference what suits one does not suit another.Just finished building a new rig a Hackingtosh and having a play with Yosemite Apple's new OS and must say I am pretty impressed.Picture of my rig and also next to it my bench as I get a lot of pleasure out of overclocking.Also I would recommend having a spare hard drive and putting your OS on and programs then if anything happens to your rig it's just a case of swapping the hard drives over and then you are back up and running.Regards.SB.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If it isn't too late AllHeart, install Glary Utilities (freeware version) - it will do an amazing job cleaning up your computer especially de-bugging the registry where most issue are when a PC is running slowly. Kaspersky is by far the best anti virus and well worth the money. NEVER use the free ones - as stated above, they are not the best!! In fact, they are really there to encourage you to buy the full version which will probably be more expensive than Kaspersky or Avira etc. Once Glary has done it's job (and you should try running it once a week) install Malwarebytes (again freeware) and run it to get rid of PUPs (Potentially Unwanted Programmes) as well as any lurking Trojans and adware etc. Really no need, except in dire emergencies, to reformat a PC...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I would never pay for an anti-virus unless it was for a business or something. As far as protection goes the free and paid for use the same programming so they are not going to stop more things than the free version.
What the paid for ones do is offer a bit more in the way of features and tech support but I can't see any point whatsoever in paying for it as it has never been a problem. Most experts believe that whilst a paid version may perform slightly better they are not necessary for a general user.
Horses for course though, I'm a bit more comfortable with a PC and if something does go wrong I can troubleshoot it.

A lot will come down to how you use the net, if you download utorrent or bittorrent and are not careful it is going to unpack a heap of unwanted junk on your PC as it come bundled with it. 

Report: no need to pay for antivirus | pcpro

HTG Explains: Why You Don’t Need a Full Internet Security Suite

Do You Really Need to Pay for Anti-Virus Software?

All I can really say is running avast and malwarebytes I have never had anything get through and I have not paid a cent for them.
It is also worth running something like adwcleaner from time to time as a lot of adware can be quite malicious too.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions on the different antivirus software available. I've worked on computers since the 80s and rarely run into troubles because of being really careful when browsing. There was a time before any antivirus and anti-etc. software, then paid software, then free software. I'm still undecided as to what to do because what worked for me in Canada may not work in Spain. So I'll read through your posts again to decide.

I ran the movie The Iron Lady and my computer froze 25 minutes into it, which is much, much longer than when I'm online. (BTW, I couldn't stand the movie, despite wanting to watch Streep - so I won't go past that 25 minutes.) So my laptop is messed up. It was working fine in Canada so it makes no sense that it all of a sudden stopped working when I landed in Spain, unless I picked up something as soon as I got off the plane. So that's why I was thinking the problem was the WiFi - because that is new here. But since my computer is freezing when offline, it's not the WiFi that's the problem. The only other explanation is, as I said, that all my software and DOS are all set up for Canada, and my computer is confused by being in Spain. Does that make sense to anyone? I'm out of my league here with this question.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a note as I know it has been mentioned in this thread before but piratebay is completely down across the board and there is no news yet of it being resurrected.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pazcat, those Swedes are to blame! Here's the late breaking news from yesterday about Pirate Bay:

BBC News - Pirate Bay goes offline after Stockholm police raid

But the truth is that my conscience does wrestle with this, since I absolutely love the movie industry and want to support it. But I'm in a pickle here in Spain without access to movie theatres and rental stores. I feel like a crack addict - breaking the law to support my habit. 

Here's a somewhat embarrassing update on my computer... The bottom line is my computer is not sick; I simply overworked her. I was running too many programs at once - especially internet programs all at once, like Spotify, Skype, Chrome and Explorer. Poor little thing. She just couldn't meet my demands. I was treating her like my desktop in Canada, rather than the laptop that she is. So, as is often the case with computers, the problem was user error.  She's behaving well, now that I am behaving well.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> I would never pay for an anti-virus unless it was for a business or something. As far as protection goes the free and paid for use the same programming so they are not going to stop more things than the free version.
> What the paid for ones do is offer a bit more in the way of features and tech support but I can't see any point whatsoever in paying for it as it has never been a problem. Most experts believe that whilst a paid version may perform slightly better they are not necessary for a general user.
> Horses for course though, I'm a bit more comfortable with a PC and if something does go wrong I can troubleshoot it.
> 
> ...


You've been very lucky!! The main issue with the free versions are that they don't update as often as the paid versions. I know of people who've been hacked badly because they used, in that case, free AVG and a new hack was not intercepted. As a result their PC was used as a gateway for some fairly serious illegal stuff and they were investigated as it was their IP address which was traced. You may have been lucky up to now but I just don't see how it's worth the risk for the sake of a few euros...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like we will have Netflix in Spain by this time next year. In the meantime, the Spanish pay-per-view equivalents are Wuaki and Yomvi. 

Netflix llegar? a Espa?a en 2015 | Televisi?n | EL MUNDO


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

thrax said:


> You've been very lucky!! The main issue with the free versions are that they don't update as often as the paid versions. I know of people who've been hacked badly because they used, in that case, free AVG and a new hack was not intercepted. As a result their PC was used as a gateway for some fairly serious illegal stuff and they were investigated as it was their IP address which was traced. You may have been lucky up to now but I just don't see how it's worth the risk for the sake of a few euros...


Well I have to disagree with you there. 
If someone gets hacked it is either their own fault for not paying any attention to their downloads and add ons or they have been targeted and no AV program will catch it paid or otherwise.
Updating regularly(avast seems to do it all day and when it's not it's asking you to) is great but anyone planning an attack works outside the known updates so it's kind of moot.
Heck even a lot of experts out there don't use any AV as realistically the threat of an attack is up to your Windoze firewall and Windows Defender is probably all you actually need.
I would not recommend using no AV unless you are confident in your browsing but it is totally unnecessary to spend any money on it.

But that's just me, like I said there are some added extras to a paid AV that I can see people may want, especially the tech support so it may not be a waste of money but it's more of a security blanket than anything a bit like mouthwash or street lights.


----------



## Gary00 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just had a look through the previous replies and I don't think anyone had mentioned NOD 32 anti-virus. I used it for about 4 years and it proved to be very reliable. Laptop ran very well during that period. It is subscription based, I think you can buy a 3 year subscription for around 100 euro, can't remember exactly, but they do have a good reputation. I don't know that much about the in's and out's of the av programs, but when I checked out what the PC enthusiasts were using it was either Kapsersky or nod32. 

In terms of movies, I use the usual torrent sites...kickass, pirate bay etc. When I had a really good broadband connection I used to stream from a website called cuevana. Its a Spanish website which has Spanish subtitles for all the English content, so its a nice touch if you are trying to improve your Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Just a note as I know it has been mentioned in this thread before but piratebay is completely down across the board and there is no news yet of it being resurrected.


Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm having a heck a lot of problems with getting movies, and hope you guys can help me out again. So my three choices and the problems are as follows:

*1. Torrents: *I loaded uTorrent (?Torrent® (uTorrent) - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client) and downloaded a few movies from Kickass (http://kickass.so/movies/). I felt really, really uncomfortable downloading files from strangers - something I never do, and I don't know if I can ever get comfortable with this. Regardless, I went ahead... I read the comments from previous users and picked Torrent certified and with good comments. Guardians of the Galaxy had perfect sound and a perfect picture. But with the rest I had the following problems:

I am Shadyac - No voice.

The Equalizer - Kept freezing.

Burn After reading - Kept going into digital large pixels, and 20 minutes into it, there was no voice.

*2. Free streaming sites: *I tried different free streaming sites that were posted in this thread (Afdah and Rainerland) and kept getting popups and I had no idea what I was supposed to press to get the movie without getting popups and requests to download and subscribe to stuff. I never, ever visit sites like this, which is why I rarely have viruses, so I don't know how to navigate through all the dangerous stuff.

*3. Paid streaming sites: *Mentioned in this thread are the paid streaming sites Wuaki, Cuevana and Yomvi. A friend here also told me about Nubeox. But the problems with these sites are:


They are streamed and therefore not good for my limited connection with WiFi. 
The movies are in Spanish with English subtitles - or visa versa. I only want English movies. I don't even want English with Spanish subtitles, as the subtitles kill the video. 
The sites are written in Spanish, so I'm having problems navigating the sites. 
Like Netflix, they all seem very limited in the # of movies offered.
 So that is the litany of problems I'm having in getting my movie fix. Is there any hope for me at all?  :noidea:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I forgot to mention #4.

*4. YouTube:* Most movies I went to had been deleted, even though the full length of the movie was still there. So typically the full video time was there, but all the video included was an ad at the beginning for a website to get the movie, or a person explaining that the video had been removed and where to download it. 

Maybe I should pick up a habit like crocheting or drinking.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site


I used Isohunt before Pirate Bay and now Isohunt seems to be keeping Pirate Bay alive.

Yay! The Pirate Bay is Back: Well, Sort Of...Uhh, IsoHunt? : PERSONAL TECH : Tech Times

Here: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's like pirate bay except more xxx stuff.

I'm OK with that.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I contacted one of my Canadian besties who uses uTorrent a lot, and she gave me advice that I'd like to pass along, in case someone else can benefit from this...

As far as my worries about downloading viruses from the movies, she said, _"If you're running AVG then it should automatically check out anything you download. So you should be all right." _I checked the AVG features, and AVG does indeed screen downloads. (I know this statement may fuel a war of words! LOL!)

As to playing the movie on uTorrent, she suggested I may have better success on playing the video on Windows Media Player. So I switched to Media Player. Here are my instructions in case anyone is interested:

1. Open uTorrent.
2. Go to the top-left toolbar and click the dropdown menu for "Options."
3. Click "Preferences."
4. On the left, scroll down and click "Playback."
5. Click the dropdown menu for "Choose your media player...." and choose "Windows Media Player."
6. Click Apply, then OK.

In a nutshell, she said not all Kickass Torrent files are created equally, and this is her advice on choosing a good file:

"_You need to pay attention to how the file is named. If it has BrRIP in the title that means it's ripped from a Blu-ray disk, which means it's not a CAM (filmed in a movie theatre) or a Screener SCR, which may have watermarks on the film. So you have to be aware of when your movie came out and if the DVD is out already. Otherwise you may end up with bad unwatchable files. _

_You also get to know which downloaders are good and reliable such as YIFY. If you see his initials in a file name you're good as gold, and you can search all the movies he's downloaded by clicking on the initials and then clicking on the downloads tab. There are others too. _

_Also check out to see how many seeders -- the more the better. It will become less hit and miss as you get experienced. _

_Also you can do searches in Google for __information on downloading torrents - learn the lingo so to speak. T__his link might help:_

_http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/downloadingfiles/tp/How-to-Download-Torrents.htm_

_Keep in mind that the older the movie is, the harder it is to download, unless it's very popular. Or you get it from someone like YIFY who's so popular seeders tend to be available."_

****

I hope this helps someone else out!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Maybe I should pick up a habit like crocheting or drinking.


Not such a bad idea! I spend many happy hours knitting and listening to BBC World Service or Radio 4. I end up with a cupboardful of jumpers, shawls and mittens and an encyclopaedic knowledge of current affairs. 

Have to watch the drinking though, after a couple of sherries my cables start heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## bRod (Dec 15, 2014)

yts.re/browse-movie.com.......all HD

torrent prog required for downloading

bRod


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The best site for downloads right now is KAT. And especially downloads supplied from Yify. I should add that in many countries downloading is illegal. Not yet in Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> The best site for downloads right now is KAT. And especially downloads supplied from Yify.


I didn't say in my post above with my friend's email that we were talking about KAT (Kickass Torrents). You can see in that post that she also highly recommends the user Yify. She said she uses nothing but KAT for movies. 

Thank you all so very, very much for your help here. My computer kept freezing even offline and I did everything that I could to try to fix it. I even installed Glary Utilities and cleaned up as much as I could. It still froze. So Sunday night I pulled an all-nighter and reformatted my computer, finishing last night. 

Since I'm in a new country and going to websites in Spanish and other websites I'm not familiar with, I can't practice the near-perfect browsing that I did in Canada. I've never in my 20 years of owning computers and laptops had this many problems with my computer. So I decided to take the recommendation from many of you here to get Kaspersky antivirus. My laptop is super duper fast now, even when online, so there is absolutely no problem with the WiFi.

So now I've got Kaspersky and Glary Utilities as well as a freshly formatted computer. It's too soon to tell if there are still problems. If it keeps freezing, I'll have to buy a new laptop. Hopefully it won't come to that.

Thanks again to all of you for your stellar help. You're an incredible bunch! In this thread alone, you've helped me work out the issues with my WiFi, the issues with my laptop, where and how to get my movie fix, and choosing excellent software for a healthy laptop. You guys make the world a better place! Oh, there I go getting all gushy. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Anthonygpugh (Dec 16, 2014)

I also use XBMC (now renamed Kodi) and its good for streaming movies and tv programmes but live tv is a hassle with Filmon.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials is pretty good, I use it on our home nework and thats 7 PC's/laptops.

This is still working
American horror story s04e09 Torrents Search Results | Isohunt Torrent Search Engine

I use Torch Web Browser - Your All in One Internet Browser as a browser as it has a very good torrent download manager built into it.


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

I use UTorrent and download through Kick Ass Torrents.
I´ve deleted so many to free up space on my computer and haven´t once picked up a virus!
I can´t remeber the details as to why, but I remember reading never to download a "RAR" file.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Pokerface said:


> I can´t remeber the details as to why, but I remember reading never to download a "RAR" file.


rar are proprietary archive files and work very well. We use them in our work. They are very efficient.

I see no difficulty getting a rar file to carry a virus than any other. I imagine this came from one bad experience by an inexperienced someone who reported it on a forum . You can, and should of course, scan any downloaded file before you extract the content. Many virus checkers do that automatically.

The original post, if that is the origin, suggesting rar files are dangerous of course may be considered a form of virus in it's own right.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Go to www.torba.se there's loads of movies on there. If you know someone with Sky that will give you their Sky Go password you can use Sky Cinema too but you'll need to hide your IP with a DNS. I use UnoTelly which is very good. I regularly clean with CCleaner and Malwarebytes and have never had an issue. Wouldn't download them though I just stream. My Movistar internet is about 15-17 meg so easily good enough.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted before as not been through the whole thread but this site gives a list of the most popular sites for free online movies.

Top 25 Best Free Streaming Movie Sites & TV in 2017 Without Downloading Or Sign Up | ButterBlog: Ranking the best sites on the internet. Best sites for movies, tv shows, and more!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

MovieTube | Movie Tube Now | Free Movies Online 2017 MovieTube


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

We packed our amazon firestick when moved over here 4 weeks ago and get latest movies, channels and more to watch.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I only stream movies and TV shows online and https://123movieshd.to is by far my favorite. They change their website address every now and then, so I follow them on https://twitter.com/123MoviesUK to get the latest website.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Not bad Skip but how do you get rid of those awful subtitles which seem permanently on for many movies/programmes?


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Not bad Skip but how do you get rid of those awful subtitles which seem permanently on for many movies/programmes?


Thats the easy bit Rabbitcat, use a good player, I use MPC-HC (free to download) then select subtitles off in the play menu.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

davids0865 said:


> Thats the easy bit Rabbitcat, use a good player, I use MPC-HC (free to download) then select subtitles off in the play menu.


Alas not on iPad


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Alas not on iPad


I just found a couple of review sites for ipad media players Rabbit.....are these any good?

4 Best media Players for iPhone and iPad 2017 - AppsDose- Best Apps for iPhone and iPad

5 Video Players for iPad to Watch What You Want - Freemake


----------

